# What vibe do I give off? Type me through video



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> I'm done with typing, its too inconsistent, unclear and unreliable....and i constantly have this feeling that I'm participating in some collective delusion.


I am trying to provide information about socionics. Indeed, it is not a science and not something that can be "known for sure." (It is an egregious offense to knowledge when socionist assumes that it *is* science. This mistake is almost universally confined to imbeciles from Russia and Ukraine, and not on these boards.)

To the extent that you recognize this issue, and stay away from socionics as a result, is not something that there is anything wrong with. Personally I opine that socionics has a lot to tell us nonetheless and is an interesting and pretty good answer to a hard problem. But that is only an opinion.


I only want to post one more thing about this topic, further illuminating what expat thinks: this is from a PM conversation I had with expat in 2009. I don't think he would mind my posting it.



> Well, first, I think that one of the most upsetting situations for Beta NFs is not being sure about what they believe in things they care about. Beta NFs have difficulty choosing for themselves what information is relevant or not, what logical analysis is correct or not, in pretty much everything - just like Gamma NTs have difficulty making sense of what is going around them in terms of personal relationships or things like office political intrigues and such. *comment: applies more to LIE with Fi seeking, he later says that the quality of "needing truth fed" applies more to EIEs which is true for the same reason, but I think he is understating the matter. Notice that supra-worldly ideology and the order of the universe is automatically something betas care about, and not as much so with gammas.*
> 
> Beta NFs dislike it when there is conflicting information floating around, which only increases, rather than settles, their doubts. One manifestation of that is the inclination of very religious people to try to shut down "heresy". It's not just about power, imo. It's about spreading doubt rather than certainty. LSIs and SLEs create their own certainty (and replace it at will, if necessary, with another certainty); EIEs and to a lesser extent IEIs want to have the certainty given to them - which is why they often phrase their apparent asking of others' opinions as "don't you agree with me?"
> 
> ...


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

aestrivex said:


> I am trying to provide information about socionics. Indeed, it is not a science and not something that can be "known for sure." (It is an egregious offense to knowledge when socionist assumes that it *is* science. This mistake is almost universally confined to imbeciles from Russia and Ukraine, and not on these boards.)
> 
> To the extent that you recognize this issue, and stay away from socionics as a result, is not something that there is anything wrong with. Personally I opine that socionics has a lot to tell us nonetheless and is an interesting and pretty good answer to a hard problem. But that is only an opinion.
> 
> ...


Hmm alright, for my own sanity and for the sake of not getting cranky over lack of certainty and physical evidence (like I usually do) i propose the following:

*I FreeBeer assume that I fit beta IEI Fe subtype and I assume that I am ISFP in MBTI, a 6w7 so/sx in the enneagram, fire tiger, libra rxua|I| however since this is NOT science I reserve the right to my own unique skeptical snowflakyness and will deny any claims made for or against me based on my type if they don't fit. Screw pop psychology and crazy things people believe! >Skeptics Creed<*

There, now I can keep it fun without having to leave. I absolutely must stay realistic about this.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

You seem to assume that I (or perhaps others) invest any ego in the way that you type yourself. I genuinely do not. I invest ego in trying to know more than other people, true, and in trying to help people who are motivated to understand the things I believe I understand.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

aestrivex said:


> You seem to assume that I (or perhaps others) invest any ego in the way that you type yourself. I genuinely do not. I invest ego in trying to know more than other people, true, and in trying to help people who are motivated to understand the things I believe I understand.


I assumed as much. IEI Fe it is then.


----------

